# Muzzleloader Buck



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My biggest buck so far.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

nice buck what was the weigh and is it 12 or 13 points can not make them all out


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice buck Steve. You're going to have to sell a little more tackle for the mount.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

mlayers said:


> nice buck what was the weigh and is it 12 or 13 points can not make them all out


Weighed 160 lbs, dressed out. Had 17 points.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Rednek said:


> Nice buck Steve. You're going to have to sell a little more tackle for the mount.



Gonna do a skull cap.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a heck of a nice buck. Congrats!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a stud Steve. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Great buck,congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice congrats !!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's one nice buck. the area we hunt had a big die off from some kind of disease. and I didn't even see any deer at all while hunting our ml season.

what type of mount are you going to do on that stud?? a full shoulder mount would really be nice.
sherman


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nicely done! Great way to end your season.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice job Steve. Congrats


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> what type of mount are you going to do on that stud?? a full shoulder mount would really be nice.
> sherman


Hopefully I can get a full shoulder mount, with the head facing so you can see the drop tines on the right side. My shot was a little forward, most likely from shaking uncontrollably as I was trying to put the cross hairs on the boiler room. I'll just have to see what the taxidermist can do.

The buck also had a weird injury on the leg. The bone was protruding through the skin, and looked like coral.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful Buck!!! Congrats! :G


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Monster


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Looks like it was caught in a trap.....

Nice buck!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful buck, congrats !!!!! Leg injury looks like it may have come from getting tangled in a fence, but could somehow be from a car. Either way, glad you got him !!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

congrats great late season buck! when did you get it sat. or sun. ?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county did you get him in? A nice buck and really nice for muzzleloader. I shot a nice 8 pt on Saturday morning. It was with 3 other bucks-4 bucks in the group. No does with the bucks though. Never saw a buck in the first 3 days of gun season, then see 4 together in ML season. Was wondering if anyone has taken a buck or seen any with only a half rack? All 4 bucks I saw all head both sides of their headgear. We were gettin trail cam pics of smaller bucks with only one side. Just curious?


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Congrats. Beautiful Ohio buck.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Kenlow1, the husband took a buck yesterday that had shed already. Looks like he dropped them about a week ago as the pedicels had pretty much already healed. 

OP, nice buck, glad he still had a rack on him!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great deer with lot's of character...Congrats! Bet he warmed you up quick coming through the woods


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Outstanding muzz buck! My buddy scored a nice 135" ten point in Washington county. I got skunked! Again, great job!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hopefully I can get a full shoulder mount, with the head facing so you can see the drop tines on the right side. My shot was a little forward, most likely from shaking uncontrollably as I was trying to put the cross hairs on the boiler room. I'll just have to see what the taxidermist can do.
> 
> The buck also had a weird injury on the leg. The bone was protruding through the skin, and looked like coral.


Wow! Love those double brows! Congrats! 

Interesting. In the pics of the deer in the truck bed the body looks a little emaciated. But then, in the pic of the deer hanging, I thought it looked like it had a big chest and shoulders, but that right foreleg was bent at an odd angle. Was that the leg that was injured? Might have been hit by a car. Many years ago I arrowed an old buck that came limping through the woods. He had quite a hitch in his get along. When we skinned and butchered him, we discovered that his right shoulder was broken with quite a lot of bruising present. There was also some bruising on the left side. We figured he got hit and rolled by a vehicle somewhere.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great rack on that one!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on a great buck het

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! Love those double brows! Congrats!
> 
> Interesting. In the pics of the deer in the truck bed the body looks a little emaciated. But then, in the pic of the deer hanging, I thought it looked like it had a big chest and shoulders, but that right foreleg was bent at an odd angle. Was that the leg that was injured?


The right rear leg had the weird bone protrusion. The front leg looks odd because I pretty much blew both front wheels out with my shot. It was not a large bodied deer.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great way to end the year. Nice late season deer.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice deer man we ruff scored it around 170in. Way to go!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice buck Het, glad to see he still had his horns. I had one come by me Saturday morning that had already shed both sides. Had you seen this buck earlier in the season?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats, nice job.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad he still had his headgear when you got him, really nice. Tappen area? Didn't see many deer here in Tuscarawas Co. this year,only hunted two days of the MZ season. Congrats.


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

I bet he looked real good coming through the woods.


----------



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

Way to go het that buck is way bigger in person.I was at the shop when steve had it there.What a fricken monster congrats


----------



## 420smallie (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice job brother....Im hungry


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Nice Steve, awesome buck

bigeyezcharters.com


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Neighbor just sent us these trailcam pictures:











and two years ago:










How cool is that


----------

